# Reverse phone number sites



## Thestarsarefalling (Apr 16, 2017)

How reliable are those sites? I found a number my H got a text from while I was out of town and I looked it up. Doesn't give me much info. It does give an age, mobile co, city. This is the same age as the OW and same city. H says he doesn't know this number and it's not found in his statements except this time. 

I shouldn't even be looking this up! Clearly there are big enough problems if I have to look phone numbers up!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Just ring the number from a pay phone and see who answers.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Just ring the number from a pay phone and see who answers.


They still have pay phones?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

rockon said:


> They still have pay phones?


I am parked outside a store right now and there are two pay phones right beside me.The reason I said use a pay phone and not just hide her cell number was some people will not answer a call with no caller id.


----------



## Thestarsarefalling (Apr 16, 2017)

I am going to pretend I know more info than I do.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

She probably won't answer but hopefully has a voicemail greeting. That's all you need.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

Thestarsarefalling said:


> How reliable are those sites? I found a number my H got a text from while I was out of town and I looked it up. Doesn't give me much info. It does give an age, mobile co, city. This is the same age as the OW and same city. H says he doesn't know this number and it's not found in his statements except this time.
> 
> I shouldn't even be looking this up! Clearly there are big enough problems if I have to look phone numbers up!


They're good for names. Good for addresses. Age is hit and miss. Often relatively accurate. Well, at least 411 is. 

If it's a mobile, almost guarantee it's anyone's guess unless it's connected to a business / other online presence.


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

I just used the free part of Spokeo, and I'll say that it has my location wrong by phone number. Not even close. And a Google Search for my phone number would tell you who I am and where I live and the address of my business. A check of my address is incorrect, and it posts that the previous owner lives there, while it posts me as a previous occupant. Searching my name it says I live at an address that I left ~9 years ago, and that doesn't even exist anymore (it burned 4 years ago). It does get my nearby relatives names correct, and my age correct. Gets their ages right as well. 

I'm too cheap to waste the $14 to find out if their results are different / more accurate with a membership.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Facebook is the best reverse phone number lookup tool out there now, at least for those that are dumb enough to give FB their phone number.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> Just ring the number from a pay phone and see who answers.


Or get a friend with an unlisted number to call


----------



## redpoppies34 (Dec 14, 2016)

I used reverse phone number look up and then selected the premium report... gave me a list of names and in the family (usually the wife is listed first) or a sister... check your cell phone bill to see if it is a picture upload... he maybe texting a stripper to get photos. (just happened to me)


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

aine said:


> Or get a friend with an unlisted number to call


Some people will not answer a call if caller id is blocked.


----------



## MancMan (May 5, 2016)

I'd defiantly call from an unknown number and see who answers.

Good luck


----------



## Thestarsarefalling (Apr 16, 2017)

I did figure out the number and it's identity. The info was not right. City was right. It was not the OW but sure scared my H.


----------



## Melro (May 4, 2017)

I've had good luck with www.spydialer.com. You enter in the phone number and can hear the voicemail greeting without calling their phone. It even has a name lookup option. It helped me find out the name of my husband's affair partner.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Andy1001 said:


> Just ring the number from a pay phone and see who answers.


Download an app called sideline. its free. you call numbers from that phone with out giving your number out


----------

